# P99 9MM vs .40 S&W



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm giving serious consideration to purchasing a Walther P99. I prefer to try and keep all new purchases .40 S&W as this is my favorite caliber.

I've done some sniffing around and i hear wonderful things about the P99. One thing that I've heard, twice now, is the the P99 is great in 9MM, but sucks in .40 S&W.

Do you guys know and or agree?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife has the P99 QA in .40 S&W and it's a fine pistol. Relatively little muzzle flip for a .40 and very manageable recoil. I'd sure consider it if you like the .40 round. From what I hear the AS has a better trigger than the QA.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> ...One thing that I've heard, twice now, is the the P99 is great in 9MM, but sucks in .40 S&W.
> 
> Do you guys know and or agree?


I for one don't agree. I have a P99c in 9MM and a SW99 in .40, both AS models. They're both excellent guns, and I love them both. I personally prefer the AS trigger to the other options.

Anyway, I think they both have less felt recoil than my Keltec .380 or Kahr P40.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I have both also, and experience very little difference between the two. Most of those that bash the P99 in 40SW, can only state opinions based on internet interactions and usually have little experience with the 40SW P99 in general.

Yes the P99 was originally in 9mm, but most of those that are anti 40SW P99 say that it was made for 9mm and that is that. That is basically infering that Walther does not know what they are doing and have not adopted the 9mm to the 40SW successfully, which they have. That is on the lines of saying that all 40SW and 357SIG Glocks suck, since they are originally modified Glock 17, 19, and 26's. This also is not so.

The P99 in 40SW is a great pistol, in both accuracy and reliablity.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot a lot of .40 S&W in my .40VE Sigma and I can't see any problem with that caliber. I enjoy shooting it and I am fairly accurate with it so I don't know why people are always knocking it. A lot of your police use this caliber and that should tell us something.


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't like .40 as well as the 9mm... but the P99 .40 with the AS trigger is a fine gun.


----------



## Retired (Mar 26, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> I'm giving serious consideration to purchasing a Walther P99. I prefer to try and keep all new purchases .40 S&W as this is my favorite caliber.
> 
> I've done some sniffing around and i hear wonderful things about the P99. One thing that I've heard, twice now, is the the P99 is great in 9MM, but sucks in .40 S&W.
> 
> Do you guys know and or agree?


I totally disagree.

I've been shooting the P99 line of pistols, 9mmx19 and .40 S&W, for nearly seven years now. All my P99's are/were the traditional DA/SA version. I owned five at one point.

My first P99 was a used OD frame AA date code Carl Walther USA LLC Alexandria/VA import. I still have it. It has thousands of rounds thru it and has never failed me. It is a favorite.

An all black AA date code P99, same import, in .40 S&W with a set of night sights from Earl's Repair Service was my daily carry gun for two years. It functioned flawlessly, as all of my P99's have. I still have it also.

With the AWB expiring and legal 12 round magines becoming available, it's hard to beat a P99 in .40 S&W with 12 + 1 rounds of good ammo.

Some less experienced or recoil sensitive shooters claim the .40 S&W P99 is too much for them and prefer the 9mmx19. ???

If the .40 S&W is your favorite caliber, give a P99 in that caliber a try, you will like it.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I sure am glad I came here. As some have mentioned one of the most posted arguments against the P99 in .40 is that the P99 was made for 9mm. The other argument being that for whatever reason the P99 is somehow unmanageable in .40 so do high bore axis or something to that position.

My two main firearms, A P226ST and a small P239 are both in .40 and I shoot them just fine.

I think I'm going to go ahead and order the P99 .40 S&W AS (double action single action, yes?)


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and order the P99 .40 S&W AS (double action single action, yes?)


Yes!


----------



## Retired (Mar 26, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and order the P99 .40 S&W AS (double action single action, yes?)


YES.


----------

